# Video Clips and Stills from Marty's 2013



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a few video clips and stills from Marty’s 2013 get-together. The quality isn’t that great, but it will give you a feel for what was there to see and run. This is only a small sampling of the great models and wonderful folks that were there. 
http://youtu.be/9bATDPXdglA


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looked good to me ... Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

That was outstanding








Thanks

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good job Bob!!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed!







Thanks for posting.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rhyman on 30 Sep 2013 08:18 PM 


Here are a few video clips and stills from Marty’s 2013 get-together. The quality isn’t that great, but it will give you a feel for what was there to see and run. This is only a small sampling of the great models and wonderful folks that were there. 

Just another way to show. 

Tk's for post the video.. Nice to see like being right there.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

That Santa Fe Train is beautiful. How long does it take the owner to polish that thing???


----------

